# I Need More Shells!  Arkansas Bayou Meto 10'-11' Season Video



## Woods Savvy (Mar 17, 2011)

I need more shells!


----------



## madrabbit (Mar 18, 2011)

Nice!!


----------



## gaturkey99 (Mar 18, 2011)

awesome. great to see the kids in there!


----------



## Killin Time (Mar 18, 2011)

the loudmouth with the call sounds like he is playin a trumpet somebody send this guy a buck gardner cd


----------



## SteadyHoyt12's (Mar 18, 2011)

If its the call i think your talking about you cant learn how to blow it on a buck gardner cd i promise you that


----------



## Woods Savvy (Mar 19, 2011)

Killin Time said:


> the loudmouth with the call sounds like he is playin a trumpet somebody send this guy a buck gardner cd



Maybe if you'd spend more time practicing and learning from other's on this forum instead of hatin' on everyone who is good, maybe you would kill the same! Your probably one of the same ones that follow us in the morning, to set up beside us, and shoot our fly outs! "You hate what you ain't!"


----------



## SMASHINFOWL (Mar 19, 2011)

*come on man......*

killin time......probably what you do in the blind....kill time......no need for all that talk now,,,there having a goodtime and killin ducks too...come on now...how did this stuff start again over a simple fun duck hunt......wow...


----------



## jerry russell (Mar 19, 2011)

Man that looked like a great time!


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Mar 19, 2011)

WHOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Killin Time (Mar 20, 2011)

Im not hatin all ten of yall had a good hunt i just thought the calling was humorous good job i have never followed any one to a hole much less ten people without facemasks! and the way that guy was callin and the way yall were so hidden makes me think that yall were shootin the fly bys just sayin but none the less it looked liked it worked I hunt a little south of there. nice hunt


----------



## CLDUCKS (Mar 20, 2011)

Good job kids


----------



## duckcutter788 (Mar 20, 2011)

How many people did you have hunting?  We hunted one morning with 10, but that was almost to many. Good luck next year. More water may bring more ducks.


----------



## quackwacker (Mar 20, 2011)

thats some nice tree toppin right there!


----------



## Woods Savvy (Mar 21, 2011)

duckcutter788 said:


> How many people did you have hunting?  We hunted one morning with 10, but that was almost to many. Good luck next year. More water may bring more ducks.



We had 17 guns thats the norm for us there, the shots you herd late were a group that set up on us about 150 yards we limited them to that morn.


----------



## SteadyHoyt12's (Mar 21, 2011)

*Dang son....*

Dont understand all the haters out there the man said that over half the hunters were kids are yall jealous of a bunch of kids having the time of there life and becoming the next generation of duck hunters????


----------



## nomansland (Mar 22, 2011)

who cares.. the video is crummy but I am very glad some kids got to experience it! 


killin time.... culture yourself


----------



## SMASHINFOWL (Mar 23, 2011)

who cares how many people were there ...and who was callin ..the point is ..he wanted to share his video with people that enjoy seeing kids and youngbucks have a goodtime..........and a dang good hunt...........hey steady and woods...tell those boys they made a bunch of grown men jealous....thats not the way to be and you know it.....relax  good job fellas....


----------



## Bird Slayer (Mar 23, 2011)

If i killed as many ducks as are laying in that video in one hunt i really could care less what the calling sounded like. They musta been doin something right. just sayin

NICE JOB!


----------



## Woods Savvy (Mar 23, 2011)

duckcutter788 said:


> How many people did you have hunting?  We hunted one morning with 10, but that was almost to many. Good luck next year. More water may bring more ducks.



im praying for water already it was hard going this season it stacked everybody on top of each other bad,I seen boat paddles get thrown ,old friendships lost,you would have thought they were sleeping with there wifes


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice video! That had to be some more kinda fun right there!


----------



## cmk07c (Mar 25, 2011)

*Doesn't matter...*



Killin Time said:


> the loudmouth with the call sounds like he is playin a trumpet somebody send this guy a buck gardner cd



I read where they killed a limit with 17 guns? Who cares how it sounded. Clearly it worked or didn't scare anything too bad. Believe he could argue that his calling was the reason for the success. Ppl get way to involved in other ppls affairs.


----------



## SMASHINFOWL (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## hoytslanger87 (Apr 13, 2011)

Heck the calling sounded good to me and it worked great. Maybe a ringing hail call would have brought a few more in.


----------



## duckcutter788 (Apr 23, 2011)

Woods Savvy said:


> im praying for water already it was hard going this season it stacked everybody on top of each other bad,I seen boat paddles get thrown ,old friendships lost,you would have thought they were sleeping with there wifes



I agree we hunted the same spot for 3 days and each day more groups were around us. We even had a group come through the decoys at 5 minutes before shooting hours and ask if we were the group that hunted the hole the day before. One guy in our group was chasing a cripple and he walked up on a guy just watching us. The guy was only 50 yards away. Those people (shot chasers) are what gives that place a bad name. Their are enough holes on the place for every group to kill birds if the water and birds are on the Metro. Good luck next year and Maybe we will see you at the ramp. Our camp is just off the hwy off of mud island road. Stop in and if I'm their I will buy you a beer.


----------



## Woods Savvy (Apr 24, 2011)

duckcutter788 said:


> I agree we hunted the same spot for 3 days and each day more groups were around us. We even had a group come through the decoys at 5 minutes before shooting hours and ask if we were the group that hunted the hole the day before. One guy in our group was chasing a cripple and he walked up on a guy just watching us. The guy was only 50 yards away. Those people (shot chasers) are what gives that place a bad name. Their are enough holes on the place for every group to kill birds if the water and birds are on the Metro. Good luck next year and Maybe we will see you at the ramp. Our camp is just off the hwy off of mud island road. Stop in and if I'm their I will buy you a beer.



sounds good we leased the field on mud island road and one of best friends farms garys place. are place is on benson lake on logdes corner road will be there all of next season if the water is good.


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 29, 2011)

*I like this post.*

This is still one of the best I have seen. Looking forward to your next movie.


----------



## GunDog (Apr 29, 2011)

Congrats to all the kids and to the fellers that put it together. Thanks for sharing it with us ....


----------



## duckcutter788 (May 4, 2011)

Woods Savvy said:


> sounds good we leased the field on mud island road and one of best friends farms garys place. are place is on benson lake on logdes corner road will be there all of next season if the water is good.



Know exactly were you are talking about. Our place is the white house at the corner of 165, 152, and Mud Island road. We also have the field and lake behind the lodge. We also have a lake up the road toward Stuttgart. We have a good time, and kill a few ducks. We need to hunt this year, keep a georgia deal. When do you normally go out. I'm a teacher and I really hit it hard before and after Christmas.


----------



## Woods Savvy (May 4, 2011)

duckcutter788 said:


> Know exactly were you are talking about. Our place is the white house at the corner of 165, 152, and Mud Island road. We also have the field and lake behind the lodge. We also have a lake up the road toward Stuttgart. We have a good time, and kill a few ducks. We need to hunt this year, keep a georgia deal. When do you normally go out. I'm a teacher and I really hit it hard before and after Christmas.



your staying in Hanks house.Glenn used to lease that house, we should be there all year we will be guideing speck hunts


----------



## duckcutter788 (May 4, 2011)

Yes sir. We actually hunt his lake as well.


----------



## Woods Savvy (May 4, 2011)

duckcutter788 said:


> Yes sir. We actually hunt his lake as well.



ive spent some long nites at that house trying to keep up with Glenn.stay in touch and will get into the woods together


----------



## duckcutter788 (May 4, 2011)

I'm looking for a good boat. You know of anyone out there looking to get away from one?


----------



## Woods Savvy (May 4, 2011)

duckcutter788 said:


> I'm looking for a good boat. You know of anyone out there looking to get away from one?



do you want one to haul people are go fast


----------



## duckcutter788 (May 4, 2011)

Just one to haul people. We got a guy in our club that's got a MEGA. We don't have to worry about racing.


----------



## Woods Savvy (May 4, 2011)

duckcutter788 said:


> Just one to haul people. We got a guy in our club that's got a MEGA. We don't have to worry about racing.



the best place is probably sammy in town,but i will keep a look out for you


----------



## duckcutter788 (May 4, 2011)

Do you have a number for him. Jep is looking for me one as well. You know Jep and Ira?


----------



## Woods Savvy (May 4, 2011)

duckcutter788 said:


> Do you have a number for him. Jep is looking for me one as well. You know Jep and Ira?



send me a pm are your email and i will send you his number names dont ring a bell, I hunted with a group that stayed at your house in 2009 i think his name was Scott


----------



## Woods Savvy (Jul 28, 2011)

Just going to tell all dads we are doing a kids hunt this year at the end of the season for two days 10-15 kids in arkansa send pm if you are interested


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Jul 28, 2011)

Cool....love to see them topping those trees..


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Jul 28, 2011)

woods savvy said:


> just going to tell all dads we are doing a kids hunt this year at the end of the season for two days 10-15 kids in arkansa send pm if you are interested



im  interested ....


----------



## r_hammett86 (Jul 28, 2011)

man alive at the dead ducks. love it man love it. you just added fuel to the fire!!!


----------



## Drake1807 (Jul 29, 2011)

Great video! Love seeing them youngster's that fired up. I was excited just watching I bet they will never forget that day. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 29, 2011)

Someone always got to find something wrong with something. The only thing I found wrong was I wasnt there. LOL Looked like yaw had a blast.
Larry


----------



## r_hammett86 (Jul 29, 2011)

i can't wait until my lil girl and lil boy are old enough to introduce to waterfowl. my lil girl (3) watches RNT-V and Fowl life and duck commander with me, and i love it, all she says is "daddy, i wanna pume ducks too!!" my lil boy is 9 months, hes got a while. when did you introduce your kids into duck hunting?


----------



## straightshooter (Jul 29, 2011)

That calling style is common with the best timber guides in Arkansas.  That's a cut down Olt call that has no resemblance in sound to RNT, Gardner or Echo calls, but in that deep, raspy, chopping call cadence is absolutely magic in flooded timber.  That call is super loud, which the old guides in Bayou Meto loved because they could get first whack at the ducks overhead and hold them tight until they got them below the trees.  If you want to hear a master of this type of calling, go to www.greentimberduckhunting.com and play some of the videos.  One of those cut down calls in the hands of a skilled caller will suck every duck off of guys blowing those traditional higher pitched calls.  I've seen it time after time in the flooded timber, so I'm not blowing smoke.  Yes, that kind of calling sounds very different from what you hear on TV, but it is absolutely deadly.


----------



## Woods Savvy (Jul 29, 2011)

straightshooter said:


> That calling style is common with the best timber guides in Arkansas.  That's a cut down Olt call that has no resemblance in sound to RNT, Gardner or Echo calls, but in that deep, raspy, chopping call cadence is absolutely magic in flooded timber.  That call is super loud, which the old guides in Bayou Meto loved because they could get first whack at the ducks overhead and hold them tight until they got them below the trees.  If you want to hear a master of this type of calling, go to www.greentimberduckhunting.com and play some of the videos.  One of those cut down calls in the hands of a skilled caller will suck every duck off of guys blowing those traditional higher pitched calls.  I've seen it time after time in the flooded timber, so I'm not blowing smoke.  Yes, that kind of calling sounds very different from what you hear on TV, but it is absolutely deadly.



that is one of Kirk calls it was hand picked out of 40 calls cut that week he is a good friend.


----------



## straightshooter (Jul 29, 2011)

Woods Savvy said:


> that is one of Kirk calls it was hand picked out of 40 calls cut that week he is a good friend.



He's been a very close friend of mine for almost 30 years.  I'm in some of his videos.  As you know, he'd never win a contest on mainstreet, but no one can match him in the flooded timber on live ducks...no one.


----------



## Woods Savvy (Jul 29, 2011)

straightshooter said:


> He's been a very close friend of mine for almost 30 years.  I'm in some of his videos.  As you know, he'd never win a contest on mainstreet, but no one can match him in the flooded timber on live ducks...no one.



Theres still only one legend and that was Lester. Robin Jones was on that hunt do you know him


----------



## straightshooter (Jul 29, 2011)

Sure.  I know them all.  Robin is a friend who lives pretty close to me.  

Without a doubt, Lester Capps was the master of the Bayou Meto woods for many years.  Not many people on this board would have ever heard of him.  Most of them only know what they see on TV these days, but there is no comparison between the sound of the modern day caller and those cut down Olts and the guys who know how to run them in the flooded timber.  There are few outdoor thrills that match having 400 greenheads drop in your shooting hole in the timber.  Been there...done that...it's a rush!


----------



## Woods Savvy (Jul 29, 2011)

straightshooter said:


> Sure.  I know them all.  Robin is a friend who lives pretty close to me.
> 
> Without a doubt, Lester Capps was the master of the Bayou Meto woods for many years.  Not many people on this board would have ever heard of him.  Most of them only know what they see on TV these days, but there is no comparison between the sound of the modern day caller and those cut down Olts and the guys who know how to run them in the flooded timber.  There are few outdoor thrills that match having 400 greenheads drop in your shooting hole in the timber.  Been there...done that...it's a rush!



good deal mabey ill see ya around will be there all year


----------



## straightshooter (Jul 29, 2011)

Kirk and I are planning to tape some segments for my TV show (www.tntoutdoorexplosion.com) in North Dakota and Arkansas this fall.


----------



## brittonl (Jul 29, 2011)

Savvy, I enjoyed it. Thanks for sharing and keep up the good work.


----------



## Woods Savvy (Jul 29, 2011)

straightshooter said:


> Kirk and I are planning to tape some segments for my TV show (www.tntoutdoorexplosion.com) in North Dakota and Arkansas this fall.



I would like to get a couple of are speck hunts on film next year. I was going to try to get Kirk to film them.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 31, 2011)

Savvy, Can you video 1 dozen feeders and 1 dozens Canvasbacks migrating to Ga. That wood really be cool. LOL Just joking around really bored. ready to start hunting something. 
besafe
Larry


----------



## Woods Savvy (Jul 31, 2011)

Larry Young Jr said:


> Savvy, Can you video 1 dozen feeders and 1 dozens Canvasbacks migrating to Ga. That wood really be cool. LOL Just joking around really bored. ready to start hunting something.
> besafe
> Larry



there coming soon


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 31, 2011)

Woods Savvy said:


> there coming soon



I know yaw besafe
larry


----------



## yellowduckdog (Aug 11, 2011)

straightshooter said:


> Sure.  I know them all.  Robin is a friend who lives pretty close to me.
> 
> Without a doubt, Lester Capps was the master of the Bayou Meto woods for many years.  Not many people on this board would have ever heard of him.  Most of them only know what they see on TV these days, but there is no comparison between the sound of the modern day caller and those cut down Olts and the guys who know how to run them in the flooded timber.  There are few outdoor thrills that match having 400 greenheads drop in your shooting hole in the timber.  Been there...done that...it's a rush!


I have hunted with Lester in the  90's that guy made it seem effortless even though he smoked like a chimney. Great guy would help you learn to, if you got close with him


----------



## HuntNTails (Aug 18, 2011)

That was a bunch of ducks. I wish they'd been flying like that when we were out there last Dec. The Bayou was frozen over the first two days we were there. That place is whole lot different than hunting in GA.


----------



## Trash Duck (Aug 18, 2011)

straightshooter said:


> He's been a very close friend of mine for almost 30 years.  I'm in some of his videos.



cool..


----------



## LipRip'r (Aug 19, 2011)

Awesome Video...thanks for sharing.  The anticipation is killing me!


----------



## Woods Savvy (Jul 11, 2012)

Woods Savvy said:


> I need more shells!



This is the deathlog hole in the upper. Three guys running Olt's, my call is the one when the ducks are leaving and everyone else stops blowing. Here you go timbertalker.


----------



## r_hammett86 (Jul 12, 2012)

got my mouth watering. I be ready for some TIMBER!


----------

